# Moving to Ajijic with a Very Outgoing Teen



## Canuck1 (May 14, 2012)

Greetings all.

I have been reading this board for over a year and now is the time that I need to really ask for some advice and guidance.

We are planning to move to Ajijic this August. Have visited twice, the last time for a month last August and like many of you fell totally in love with the area.

However, with many recent events trepidation is starting. 

I am not that concerned for myself or my husband, but my 13 y/o son is a social butterfly who makes friends quickly and with anyone.

Last summer he would disappear for hours, skateboarding with the local mexican kids and he made many friends. Language was not an issue as skaters have their own language.

I would like to hear from those who have teens living in the area. Your honest thoughts and opinions would be helpful and very appreciated.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with making lots of new friends, as long as you get to know the new friends too. Our deal here is that they aren't allowed to go into other kids homes or bring their friends into our home unless I have met and spoken with their parents and have their telephone numbers.

Part of your transition to living in Mexico (anywhere in MX) is teaching your kids how to be safe, and keeping them on a shorter leash. In time, they'll appreciate it. Their MX friends will think nothing of it, as they are probably already in the same boat. MX is not like the US has become in the past 40 years (in some ways, it's still Mayberry here if you live in the right places).

Part of his safety training is knowing what to do in a bad situation, where to go, telling you where he is and who he's with at all times, and probably getting him a cellphone so you can reach him. Curfew is a good idea too. You can trade nights with his friends' parents to have the kids somewhere safe at one of their homes to do their thing, and then either pick them up or take them home (no walking home alone after dark is a good idea). 

I have MX friends who still do all of these things with their 21 year old kids who live with them and are nearing university graduation.



-


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Nothing wrong with making lots of new friends...I have MX friends who still do all of these things with their 21 year old kids who live with them and are nearing university graduation.
> -


Good advice, GC. Really, damn good advice!


----------



## BradShoe (May 28, 2009)

We've lived full time now in Ajijic almost 2 years and still love it as much as the first time we came and fell in love over 4 years ago. On our first visit we met an American family who have lived here off and on more than a dozen years, 3 kids all born here, oldest turning 17 - they're temporarily living in the states and I had an email yesterday that they are suspending plans to visit this summer even though they already have tickets purchased. The kid's grandparents, who live HERE, insisted they not return this trip. This is a very smart bunch of kids, all fluent and knowledgeable with many local friends as are their parents and grandparents. I'm only saying keep watching and asking wherever you can and don't make any decisions you can't change in an instant.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

BradShoe said:


> We've lived full time now in Ajijic almost 2 years and still love it as much as the first time we came and fell in love over 4 years ago. On our first visit we met an American family who have lived here off and on more than a dozen years, 3 kids all born here, oldest turning 17 - they're temporarily living in the states and I had an email yesterday that they are suspending plans to visit this summer even though they already have tickets purchased. The kid's grandparents, who live HERE, insisted they not return this trip. This is a very smart bunch of kids, all fluent and knowledgeable with many local friends as are their parents and grandparents. I'm only saying keep watching and asking wherever you can and don't make any decisions you can't change in an instant.


I wonder why los abuelos insisted on them not coming? Are they Mexicanos or Norte Americanos?


----------



## BradShoe (May 28, 2009)

Grandparents are gringos but lived here many years and totally involved in the MX community - since the recent kidnappings and violence has targeted young people - they're just being cautious.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

BradShoe said:


> Grandparents are gringos but lived here many years and totally involved in the MX community - since the recent kidnappings and violence has targeted young people - they're just being cautious.


...as grandparents should be. I am not (yet) but being where I live - in a safe suburban area of Baltimore - given the odds, I'd say their grandchildren are safer in Ajijic, if they follw the good advice of ****** Carlos above.

But you see, my opinion is worth what you paid for it - and it is totally without real world foundation.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Canuck1, You've asked this same question on three webboards that I know of and have been given the same answer on the other two boards from people who live here at Lake Chapala full-time. The answer is "not now." Things have been changing rapidly for the worse in the Lake Chapala area in the last couple of weeks and you have been repeatedly advised NOT to bring your child down here at this time. 

I am also a full-time resident of the Lake Chapala area and at THIS TIME I would not even want my 40 year old son down here. 

Am I worried for myself? No. But I am worried for any person younger than 40. Will things improve? I certainly hope so. You need to keep monitoring the situation.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

wow. Just wow. Maybe you guys are right. Maybe Americans should be afraid and not come to Mexico. Heck, they found 49 bodies just 17 kilometers from where I live. THATS IT! I'm packing up my bags, career, and dreams, then heading back the USA where everything is hunky dorry!

It doesn't surprise me that the Bubble Pats are worried. Nothing ever happens and everyone is living happily ever after in some crazy middle world limbo like in the Movie "The Truman Show".....then when something does happen...its like the end of the world. 

DON'T COME! IF YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME IN 2 DAYS SEND HELP! TELL MARYLOU AND FRANKIE I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

"Bubble Pats"? New phrase for me and I like it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> wow. Just wow. Maybe you guys are right. Maybe Americans should be afraid and not come to Mexico. Heck, they found 49 bodies just 17 kilometers from where I live. THATS IT! I'm packing up my bags, career, and dreams, then heading back the USA where everything is hunky dorry!
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that the Bubble Pats are worried. Nothing ever happens and everyone is living happily ever after in some crazy middle world limbo like in the Movie "The Truman Show".....then when something does happen...its like the end of the world.
> 
> DON'T COME! IF YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME IN 2 DAYS SEND HELP! TELL MARYLOU AND FRANKIE I LOVE THEM!!!


Conor, you should thank your lucky stars that you'll be moving to Mexico City in a few months, where, so far, the sky is not falling, just some out-of-season rain .


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been reading that Chapala residents have been saying about "Things are starting to happen!". What things? Killings and drug cartel activity? 

Its always been there, you just have not seen it till now. Its like the first spider you see in your house. You would like to believe that its the only one and you killed it for good. You can now rest at night. What you don't want to believe is that your house probably has many, many, many, more and that and they live there too. Cohabitation at its finest.

I think Bubble Pat is more of a frame of mind. Those that are lulled into the false sense of security because they have been blinded, physically or emotionally, by their surroundings.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Conor, you should thank your lucky stars that you'll be moving to Mexico City in a few months, where, so far, the sky is not falling, just some out-of-season rain .


Sure I'm excited...but not because of the violence. Its because of this damned HEAT! It gets hot here!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Sure I'm excited...but not because of the violence. Its because of this damned HEAT! It gets hot here!


The weather is much nicer in Mexico City than where you are now. Just think of all the money you'll be saving when you won't need AC any more.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The weather is much nicer in Mexico City than where you are now. Just think of all the money you'll be saving when you won't need AC any more.


no kidding. The bill this month was almost 2k pesos. Actually down from last year at this time.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

That is really high. Are you sure that was not for 2 months.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kcowan said:


> That is really high. Are you sure that was not for 2 months.


That's a good point. My electricity bills come every two months.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

kcowan said:


> That is really high. Are you sure that was not for 2 months.


Nope. 1 month. My electric bill comes every month. Usually about 2 days before the last date that you can pay it before you need to go to the actual CFE office.

Thats life in the big city.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Nope. 1 month. My electric bill comes every month. Usually about 2 days before the last date that you can pay it before you need to go to the actual CFE office.
> 
> Thats life in the big city.


All residential CFE bills are bi-monthly.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

johnmex said:


> All residential CFE bills are bi-monthly.


In San Luis Potosi the CFE bill comes every 2 months. In Mexicali the bill comes every month about 2 days before you can pay it at an OXXO, Soriana, banks etc. and we get 10 days to pay it [8 days more to get to a CFE payment location] and then the disconnect order goes in and within 5 to 7 days it is turned off. I asked the CFE cashier why and she said Baja Norte doesn't have a contract with CFE as of that time and there was a several year long dispute going on and the CFE wants money every month. Many years ago in Mexicali we could forget to pay for several weeks and it never got turned off.

Again this is a regional thing going on here which I see more times over the years within the Federal Gov't. operations.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

johnmex said:


> All residential CFE bills are bi-monthly.


Years ago I was at a convention where the main speaker was talking about how we react to things. Among his comments was the following:

"Sometimes it is good when you are very definite but in those cases it is also good to be right." 

I really listened to that comment, but unfortunately I haven't always been able to live up to it.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

johnmex said:


> All residential CFE bills are bi-monthly.


Mine comes once a month as I stated.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Years ago I was at a convention where the main speaker was talking about how we react to things. Among his comments was the following:
> 
> "Sometimes it is good when you are very definite but in those cases it is also good to be right."
> 
> I really listened to that comment, but unfortunately I haven't always been able to live up to it.


Sure- Just to confirm, my last bill (and all bills) I receive here in Monterrey come once a month. My last bill from CFE was for 29 days from April 12th to May 12th. I am in a residential area too.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, if that is the case, your bills are even higher than mine! I pay between 2-3K bi-monthly and I don't have A/C. My big electricity consumer is my pump, we have no pressure from the street, so we end up pumping every drop we use. I am seriously thinking about installing solar panels.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Well, if that is the case, your bills are even higher than mine! I pay between 2-3K bi-monthly and I don't have A/C. My big electricity consumer is my pump, we have no pressure from the street, so we end up pumping every drop we use. I am seriously thinking about installing solar panels.


Ours is high because of the AC. We only use it at night though. We have a pump for the jacuzzi tub that we only use on the weekends. Our AC unit is probably 10 years old and not the most efficient. I tried to get the landlord to insulate the exposed ductwork on the roof but she said its too expensive.

In the "wintertime" our monthly bill is less than 1,000 pesos.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Time Out*

:director: Referee Time! (whistle!) [I'm busy watching the Stanley Cup playoffs - that's hockey for you NFL fanatics.)

I am very sure that the OP with a teen is extremely interested in electric bills??

:focus:

eace:


----------

